

How this 14-year-old already has 12 apps in the iOS store - tmclean
http://www.builtinchicago.org/2015/08/25/zach-cmiel-pokobros-apps

======
HigginsNinja
This is phenominal. I wish I got moving as early as this kid. Watch him for
big things.

